
Intel Skylake CPUs can crash/freeze when calculating prime numbers - merraksh
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/skylake-prime-number-bug,30979.html
======
Piskvorrr
Ah, the great Intel tradition of incorporating HCF into the instruction set ;)
F00F again.

